# The bottle gods were smiling on me! HOLY GRAIL FOUND



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dug today... Went a bit late, so it was hard to see in the bottom of the hole... Then I decided to widen out the hole by collapsing one of the side walls. I was stabbing away at the packed ash, then suddenly I saw some rust in the hole. In this dump, the ash has no bottles, and rust usually does. So I switched to my scratchers and got to work. Soon, I saw a base sticking out. It had some rocks and stuff next to it, so my hopes weren't high. I saw "K. HUTTER" on the base, so I knew it was a blob... Fatefully, I took a picture of it, not knowing what to expect. Eventually I got it loose, and it didn't even cross my mind that I might have found my dream bottle. I saw it was whole, and I breathed a sigh of relief. Now, to see what it is. I turned it over, to get a look at the embossing. I didn't recognize it at first, because I'm not used to seeing pictorial bottles. But when I saw what the picture was, I lost bowel control and had a heart attack. Only one bottle this could be: a T.P. Meyer & Co. from Montclair! 

 It's the rarest local bottle I know of. Before I collected locals, I saw it for sale for $60 at the last Oakland show in November. I asked the guy about it, and he said it was one of only a few known. Add one to that list! [] A few other people have also confirmed that it is very rare. I estimate there are less than a dozen known, but I've only confirmed the existence of two so far. I couldn't ask for a better bottle. This bottle was tied with a Glen Ridge blob for the "Holy Grail" status on my list. And now I've dug one! [] 

 It's hardly in mint condition, but I've seen much worse. It's pretty sick, but if there's one bottle I'd pay a lot to tumble, it's this one. I'm going to do a lot of research into finding a good tumbler, as I HATE overtumbled bottles with a burning passion. There is a tiny base chip and small resulting crack, but I'm sure there's a way to fix that too. I'm just happy to have one at all, I'm likely to never come across another!

 It's embossed "T.P. MEYER & CO/ (motif of a rooster)/ MONTCLAIR, N.J.". It's the only pictorial bottle I know of from Montclair. Extremely rare. Not much more to say.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a picture of the hole before I started today. Does it look safe? I don't even care, if I'm finding bottles like this... []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's the bottle sticking out...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

I found some other great stuff today too! Some of the better stuff is soaking in the acid right now. Like I said, the bottle gods were watching over me.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a shard I was wondering about. Could it have something to do with "beech nuts"?


----------



## madman (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Dug today... Went a bit late, so it was hard to see in the bottom of the hole... Then I decided to widen out the hole by collapsing one of the side walls. I was stabbing away at the packed ash, then suddenly I saw some rust in the hole. In this dump, the ash has no bottles, and rust usually does. So I switched to my scratchers and got to work. Soon, I saw a base sticking out. It had some rocks and stuff next to it, so my hopes weren't high. I saw "K. HUTTER" on the base, so I knew it was a blob... Fatefully, I took a picture of it, not knowing what to expect. Eventually I got it loose, and it didn't even cross my mind that I might have found my dream bottle. I saw it was whole, and I breathed a sigh of relief. Now, to see what it is. I turned it over, to get a look at the embossing. I didn't recognize it at first, because I'm not used to seeing pictorial bottles. But when I saw what the picture was, I lost bowel control and had a heart attack. Only one bottle this could be: a T.P. Meyer & Co. from Montclair!
> 
> ...


very cool!  neat bottle! my guess from the pix youve shown of your dump theres going to be many more good finds there!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, Wheelie, it seems some genuine congratulationisms are in order! Very well written account, it warmed my cockles thru and thru! [] It certainly looks like a hard to get one.. a rooster pictorial slug NJ blob bev is only now, with this specimen, become a real thing to me.. wood'n'a'thunkit..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

A food bottle I was able to find a bit about. Seville Packing Co. I'm too lazy to look through this text for errors, Google Books' picture-to-text feature is kind of screwy.

 "
 Financial Inquiries
 Seville Packing- Co.
 4fS<(-Â». (Worcester, Mass.) Will you kindly state all you can obtain in regard to the Seville Packing Company, olives, etc.. New York city. Please give your opinion at length on the company as an investment consideration, character of men managing. Have you seen any of the reports and statements, etc., of said company?
 Ans.: The Seville Packing Company was Incorporated Nov. 1. 1897, with a capital of ?100.000 fully paid and non-assessable, divided into shares of a par value of $100. The stock was nearly all subscribed for by officers of The company and a few others. There have been very few recent transfers of shares, and no price can be quoted for the stock. The officers are: president. Marc M. Michael, of the firm of J. M. Sebalos & Co., of New York, and formerly an army contractor; vice-president, Jothn S. Fisk: treasurer, Anderson C. Wilson; and secretary, B. F. Bogart, formerly of the large grocery house of S. T. Willits & Co., of New York. The principal business of the company is the manufacture of the combination of queen olives and Spanish plmientos known as p'.m-olas. This product has been widely advertised and has been In good demand sinco first placed on the market two years ago. They placed the company on a go*nd footing bv their quick popularity, and dividends on a basis of 6 per cent per annum were paid for the first time in November, 1898.
 There is now considerable competition, but it is claimed by the Seville Company that their business is not seriously affected by it.
 Snles of pim-olas for October amounted to $8.5^0, while sales for the year 1898 were to the extent of $00,000, showing that the receipts for the past month exceeded by $1,000 the average monthly receipts of last year.
 The poor olive crop of this year has created a great scarcity of good olives, but as the Seville Company has 2,00 casks of olives stored in New York, It Is thought that the poor crop can have but little effect on its profits for the coming year."


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it says "MODO" in the trademark picture? "SEVILLE PACKING CO./ NEW YORK"


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

I usually leave these, but this one is embossed. it says "RESINOL/ BALTO. MD/ CHEMICAL CO." on the base.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

This is part of a bacon jar. ..not chewing gum and not tobacco.. it was bacon...!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it's onea them fancy newfangled semi-automatic doohickeys... Everything in this layer is too old for it to be ABM...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

A nice crude slick... It had the original dispensing apparatus in it too. A cork on the top, connected by a metal stick to some kind of cloth sponge on the other end. Had some black stuff inside. It has a very large bubble and a crude lip.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lip is strange and uneven.


----------



## marjorie040 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wheelah23,
 Great story! Great bottle! Congratulations!!
 Can't wait to see the rest cleaned up!
 Thanks,


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Well, Wheelie, it seems some genuine congratulationisms are in order! Very well written account, it warmed my cockles thru and thru! [] It certainly looks like a hard to get one.. a rooster pictorial slug NJ blob bev is only now, with this specimen, become a real thing to me.. wood'n'a'thunkit..


 
 Thanks! You may never see another one... And if you do... BUY IT!

 ...Cockles?


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2011)

STUPENDOUS buddy[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

It certainly is... The rest of the cleaned up stuff should be interesting too... []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> A nice crude slick... It had the original dispensing apparatus in it too. A cork on the top, connected by a metal stick to some kind of cloth sponge on the other end. Had some black stuff inside. It has a very large bubble and a crude lip.


 
 Shoe polish?


----------



## pikewaynepabottles (Aug 5, 2011)

Congratulations ! Your hard work is paying off ! Cool Picture Blob !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Dug today... Went a bit late, so it was hard to see in the bottom of the hole... Then I decided to widen out the hole by collapsing one of the side walls. I was stabbing away at the packed ash, then suddenly I saw some rust in the hole. In this dump, the ash has no bottles, and rust usually does. So I switched to my scratchers and got to work. Soon, I saw a base sticking out. It had some rocks and stuff next to it, so my hopes weren't high. I saw "K. HUTTER" on the base, so I knew it was a blob... Fatefully, I took a picture of it, not knowing what to expect. Eventually I got it loose, and it didn't even cross my mind that I might have found my dream bottle. I saw it was whole, and I breathed a sigh of relief. Now, to see what it is. I turned it over, to get a look at the embossing. I didn't recognize it at first, because I'm not used to seeing pictorial bottles. But when I saw what the picture was, I lost bowel control and had a heart attack. Only one bottle this could be: a T.P. Meyer & Co. from Montclair!
> 
> ...


 
 Im happy for you man! I feel your excitement,its freakin contagious.
     Makes me wanna dig,[] Nice bottle.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2011)

Absolutely killer, congrats! There is nothing better than finding your most desired local bottle, especially when you dig it yourself. 

 The Holy Grail blob beer of my local collection is in worse shape than the one you found. I didn't get to dig it myself, as it is the only one known and was found in the river all the way back in the 1950s. On top of all that, I dropped a grand in cash for it (I don't regret it, either). Just for added torture, I did dig one once, in a thousand pieces. There, that should make you feel even better []

 Great pics and story, that is a dig that you will never forget.  ~Jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 5, 2011)

Cool pictured bottle! You really got a nice strike on the rooster / chicken. Chuck needs to get one of those the next time you find one. Great bottle, Congrats!


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome Post!!! Nothing like turning over a bottle you dug and having your heart race like crazy. Brings me back to when I dug my Shohola Medicine!!!! Keep us posted on your finds. !!! Michael


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

> It's the rarest local bottle I know of. Before I collected locals, I saw it for sale for $60 at the last Oakland show in November. I asked the guy about it, and he said it was one of only a few known. Add one to that list! [] A few other people have also confirmed that it is very rare. I estimate there are less than a dozen known, but I've only confirmed the existence of two so far. I couldn't ask for a better bottle. This bottle was tied with a Glen Ridge blob for the "Holy Grail" status on my list. And now I've dug one! []


 
 Hey Connor,

Grail Bottle! - Grail Bottle!! - Grail Bottle!!!

 Please accept my congratulations, as well. I hope you have added a replacement grail to your list, cuz I gotz good feelings about this little dump crater you're working on...

 Not only that, but a swell assortment of other goodies. Have some mussels on me...


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats. Nothing like finding THAT bottle. LOL!


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 6, 2011)

HEY RED YOU BEAT ME TO IT WITH THAT DESCRIPTION IT CAME TO ME ALSO SHOE POLISH   ...GREAT LOOKIN BOTTLE   JUST THINK THERE MAY ME ANOTHER IN THE  PIT... CONGRADS,,,


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad for you Conner,...bet there's more goodies lurking in there... Neat bottle.


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 6, 2011)

Conner, You probly won't have to tumble that bottle.. all you probly going to need is a bottle brush set an a bottle of THE WORKS TOLIET CLEANER. What you will need to do is put the works inside the bottle 1/4 way up an surmerge in a bucket of water for aleast 2-3 days. checking on it after 2. after it has been soaking an your ready to clean the bottle have a another bucket of clean water an dump the water with the works out in the same bucket it was in then  carefully drop the bottle into the clean water an rinse it off if there is anything sticking to the bottle use your bottle brushes. btw USE GLOVES WHEN USING THE WORKS OR YOU WILL GET MILD CHEMICAL BURNS ON YOUR HANDS. ALSO FOR YOUR SAFETY WEAR GOGGLES TO PROTECT YOUR EYES.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Aug 6, 2011)

What a thrill for you!


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 6, 2011)

Love it, Just love it......


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 6, 2011)

Great blob Conner!will ya just (LOOK AT IT!!!!)


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome bottle, I have managed to only dig up one whole bottle from my town when I first started, it was in the winter and it cracked by the time I got home, luckily it was one of the "commons"


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 6, 2011)

Great find!! Can't wait to see it cleaned up.  ~Mike


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I got Tod von Mechow (Sodasandbeers) to do a little research about the company, and he confirmed what I already thought about it. Here's what he found about T.P. Meyers...

 "Thomas P. Meyers was born in New Jersey in May of 1866  He was married to a Matilda.  In 1895 Yost & Meyers were real estate agents at 483 Bloomfield av in Montclair.  By 1895 & in 1896, Thomas P. Meyers & Co. (Meyers and Yost) were liquor dealers and beer bottlers at 345 Bloomfield av. By 1897, Greason & Strahan were beer bottlers at Meyers' old address and Meyers was a warden in the Caldwell penitentiary. "

 He also showed me the directory in which he found this info. This confirms that T.P. Meyers was in the beer bottling business for around a year. Additionally, it gives me a good bit of info about George Greason, the most prolific Montclair bottler I know of. Strahan left the "Greason & Strahan" partnership in 1900, so all bottles embossed "George Greason" probably date after that year. 

 To be sure, the bottle could be worse. It has a small lip chip whose piece I miraculously have (it was being held in place by a chunk of rust), and it also has a small base edge chip. But these are both minor, and on a bottle as rare as this, I don't really care. The sickness can obviously be fixed with a good tumble. So all in all, I'm quite pleased with this bottle.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lip chip [][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Base chip (there's also a very small crack coming from it)

 Any idea on how to fix these chips? While I'm at it, how would you restore this bottle?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Closeup of slug plate


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm amazed at the detail that went into this engraving. The engraver spent more time engraving the thing than T.P. Meyers spent in the beer business! []

 You can see the lines in each feather, and each toe is drawn. There are even specks below the chicken to show the ground!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

It's the strongest embossing I've ever seen. The text is great, but the chicken is almost 3-D.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

'Twasn't the only local I found. I got another James J. Giblin blob from West Orange, but this one has an applied top. I may sell it at the bottle show, but as with most of my finds, the condition isn't stellar.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2011)

> There are even specks below the chicken to show the ground!


 
 Looks like cracked corn to me.. [8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

I got a whole version of the tooled crown Greason that slag pile digger gave me. I knew it was bound to happen!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

I also got another different quart sized Greason crown. This one has "THIS BOTTLE/ REGISTERED" on the back, different than the other quart crown I dug.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

They really wanted you to know the bottle was registered...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm inviting all of you to my official coronation as "King Greason". I've changed my other title to "Emperor Ransley". [][]

 Chronologicalized:


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

I figure this is some kind of salt shaker. It is blue toned milk glass. I don't think the top isn't sheared, but it looks like it. I think the top should've been ground down, but for whatever reason, they didn't.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Very jagged top.


----------



## pabottles (Aug 6, 2011)

We're not worthy! LOL Good Shtuff ya got there.


----------



## epackage (Aug 6, 2011)

Greasons looks great all together like that and I think the milk glass shaker may have been for sugar due to it's size....good stuff Connor with and "O"[8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Greasons looks great all together like that and I think the milk glass shaker may have been for sugar due to it's size....good stuff Connor with and "O"[8D]


 
 I thought it would be rude to point out it's "Connor", but a lot of people spell it "Conner" for some reason... I don't know why, because it says "Connor" in my profile... [8|]

 I almost forgot this one. Some kind of semi-automatic cobalt screw top chemical thing. It says "KELLOGG AND HITCHCOCK CO./ NEW YORK/ COMPOUND MENTHOL ICE". The color is really so dark it's almost purple. Ideas?


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 6, 2011)

Boy Connor, I wish I could upgrade my cracked bottles as quick as you!!!  Great finds!!!! Also great pictures of your Greasons!!!! Mike


----------



## epackage (Aug 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vicks vapor rub type of item I'm pretty sure..

 Connor with an "E" is kinda like Paterson with two "T's"[8D]


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> Boy Connor, I wish I could upgrade my cracked bottles as quick as you!!!  Great finds!!!! Also great pictures of your Greasons!!!! Mike


 Boy I wish I could find a dump like conners!! I remember him saying ealier he thought this was pre dug be4..well if this is the junk what was the good stuff???


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Greasons looks great all together like that and I think the milk glass shaker may have been for sugar due to it's size....good stuff Connor with and "O"[8D]


 
Guess who was right about it being a salt shaker... W00T W00T! I'd be happy with $30 for this thing...



> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> Boy Connor, I wish I could upgrade my cracked bottles as quick as you!!!  Great finds!!!! Also great pictures of your Greasons!!!! Mike


 
 Yeah, funny how that worked out! ...You got any other broken bottles you want to show me? Maybe a flask, or a pontil soda? []



> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> Boy I wish I could find a dump like conners!! I remember him saying ealier he thought this was pre dug be4..well if this is the junk what was the good stuff???


 
 Some of it was definitely dug before, and the previous diggers re-buried some common local blobs and crowns so that no other diggers stumbled onto the site. I dug them up again, and I'm quite happy with them, common or not. Obviously, though, I've now hit the areas that WEREN'T dug... []

 As for finding a dump of your own, well... Sometimes you don't have to. The previous digger gladly gave me the location of this dump, as he's moved on to better things. Privy diggers seem to give away the locations of dumps more freely, as they get better stuff in privies, and have no need of dumps. If you know any local PRIVY diggers, you might as well ask them... I know I got lucky by asking... Interestingly, I found the guy through plumbing. My family's plumber saw the bottles in our house, and told us about another plumber he knows that avidly digs bottles. We met him, and he told me where the dump is, AND about the North Jersey antique bottle club that I'm now a member of. The moral of the story is, CONNECT with your local diggers! It pays off!


----------



## rockbot (Aug 7, 2011)

A belated congrats to you Wheel!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

Now, to find the Glen Ridge bottle... []

 I dug today with Rob. The finds were few, but hey, no digging is bad digging. It rained last night and this morning, so the bottom of the dump was a pond. The clay layer is really thick, so all the water just sits in the bottle layer above it, turning it into a swimming pool.

 Anyway, here's what I dug today. Rob got a couple slicks (he keeps 'em, whatever), a nice ceramic ointment pot, a ceramic jar just like mine, and a Dundee's. 

 I got a ceramic preserve jar, or something like that. It's a big one. Maybe marmalade? It looks a bit different than the Dundee's marmalades, though.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

The lip has some special kind of seal.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

It has a crack, but I don't think it's damage... I think there was some impurity (a rock maybe) in the batch of clay, and when they fired it, the rock sent a crack through the side. Can't be sure, though.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

It also says on the side "PATENT", and some numbers of which I can only read a "27".


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

The base says "MALING/ K". What does that mean?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

The base says "MALING/ K". What does it mean? []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2011)

This might be a clue..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 7, 2011)

I got the usual Bromo, and another drinking glass, but this one isn't cracked.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Aug 8, 2011)

For future reference this piece was made by Consolidated Glass.


----------



## epackage (Aug 8, 2011)

Stone Marmalade Jar - Maling K on bottom. C.T. Maling Pottery Co. of Newcastle upon Tyne (1880-1920)...

 from here, there are a few different ones Connor...Jim

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:i1XK0cRZ_1MJ:www.deadmikes.com/antique_glass_bottles_2.htm+%22+maling+k%22+jar&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Buffalo Hunter
> 
> For future reference this piece was made by Consolidated Glass.


 
 Which piece? The drinking glass?


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats on that blob, I like the embossed chicken, the coolest pictural blob I own has an embossed harp.


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 9, 2011)

are these from the dump i met you at? if so tough dig.  greg


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes they are. It turns out the "first hole" has a lot more goodies to yield! Digging down into the bottle layer yielded bottles, and digging sideways into the wall yielded bottles! If you ever want to go back there and dig, let me know!


----------



## THE BADGER (Aug 10, 2011)

NICE JOB CONNOR,GOT ALOT OF NICE ONES THERE.SEEMS LIKE A COOL DUMP.ALWAYS REMEMBER TO STAY ALERT IN THOSE HOLES THOUGH,SOMETIMES THE EXCITEMENT OF FINDING GOOD BOTTLES CAN MAKE YOU FORGET ABOUT CAVE INS.DONT TUNNEL ,EVEN IF IT COSTS A LITTLE MORE WORK.STAY SAFE BRO.GOOD LUCK IN THAT DUMP THERES GOTTA BE MORE. BADGER


----------

